# Double XP and Nuketown 24/7



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Starts today 10am PDT from 2nd Sept - 6th Sept


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

PS3 or Xbox? Or both


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Showshine said:


> PS3 or Xbox? Or both


Both


----------

